# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  مباشر...إستداد الخرطوم

## ماجد احمد

*سيخصص هذا البوس لنقل الإحداث مباشرةً. من إستداد الخرطوم

وعلي كل صفوي عاقل ...بالغ ..... قادر

موافاتانا بما تيسر حتي نعيش نبض اللحظة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المباراة من دون جمهور ياحبيبنا ماجد
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

المباراة من دون جمهور ياحبيبنا ماجد



أيوة عارف يا حبيب...

الصفوة فيهم صحفيين

فيهم رجال أمن

فيهم موظفين في الإذاعة المنوط بيها نقل الحدث

فيهم موظفين في التلفزيون الناقل له

فيهم موظفين في شركة سوداني الراعية

فيهم وفيهم وفيهم

وكلهم أو معظمهم يمتلكون هواتف ذكية

وفيهم العاملين في استاد الخرطوم

وفيهم من له عمل في محيط تلك المنطقة

وهم صفوة ويحبون الصفوة خصوصا أولئك الذين تفصل بينهم أبحر وجبال

أكرر ندائي...

أمدونا بما تيسر
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*علي المريخ ان بكون قريب من الاستاد حتي تفتعل مشكلة ولا يستطيع الوصول في الوقت المحدد للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبده

*الجماعة عندهم حشد قالو في استاد الخرطوم الليلة.
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*انت عايز ينقلوا ليك شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*قالو عايزين امنعو لاعبى المريخ من الدخوللاستاد الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*يا جماعة الحاصل شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*اجتماع ثلاقي شنو والموعد المعلن للمبارة تبقت منه اقل من ثلاثة ساعات
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ياريت حد يمدنا بالتفاصيل اول باول
نشوف كولا لو سمحوا له بالدخول بصفته مصور صحيفة الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*الكورة الاولى اجراءتها انهت ول الحاصل شنو ياجماعة افيدونا سريع
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الامل يغيب والنيل شندي يحضر
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*النيل شندي رسميا للممتاز بعد غياب الامل عطبرة عن مباراة السنترليق اليوم
                        	*

----------


## عبدو

*هم سودانيون والمريخ سودان عضلاتهم اعملوها لي ناس غيرالمريخاب لايهابونهم خلي لورجال يمنعوهم من الدخول
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*صفحة المريخ | مباشر من أمام إستاد الخرطوم ::

الشرطة تمنع مصورصفحة المريخ وكل الصحفيين والمصوريين من الدخول لملعب الخرطوم لتغطية أحداث مباراة النيل شندي والامل عطبرة والقرار يشمل مباراة المريخ والهلال مساء اليوم !
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدو
					

هم سودانيون والمريخ سودان عضلاتهم اعملوها لي ناس غيرالمريخاب لايهابونهم خلي لورجال يمنعوهم من الدخول



الترجمة يا عبدو
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*كلام غريب ، حتى الصحفيين منعوهم من الدخول .
ما الغرض من ذلك ؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*حال الرياضة في البلد لا ينفصل عن حال البلد المتردي
وهذا يلخص لنا ما يحدث للمريخ في هذه الايام
بلد كل شي فيه يتقهقر للوراء
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يا وقفة رجال يا فضوها سيرة
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*يمين بالله دي اجواء تغيير كبير.لكن نحن مازومين وشعب ميت
                        	*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*والان نحن نقترب من بدايات مباراة المريخ النهايية ...هل من معلومات عن الاطواء هناك؟؟ النيلين الان تعرض مباراة للمربخ مع هلال الابيض من زمن وانقا!!!
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*النيلين ماسابت لة ادبا والرياضية بقيادة يوسف السمانى الساعة اربعة ونص عامل لقاء مع الكاردينال كلهم خبثاء
                        	*

----------


## حسن بدري

*يلا اخوانا في الخرطوم مدونا بكل جديد اول باول فنحن عايشين علي اعصابا
                        	*

----------


## حسن بدري

*كفرووتر / الخرطوم / يجري المريخ حاليا عمليات الاحماء داخل استاد الخرطوم فيما لم يحضر الهلال
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
بدون جمهور لدواعى امنية مهضومة لكن منع الاعلام الذى يوثق الحدث ده جديده لنج ولم يحدث فى التاريخ ... من هو الصفرابى الذى لديه كل هذه القدرة لتعطيل القوانين ومجاملة الهاربين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الف مبروك يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*هوووووووووووى الحكام وينن
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*العفن خايفين من التوثيقف
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*الف مبروك الدوري
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الف مبروك الدوري
                        	*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*ياجماعة الحكم صفر النهاية ام لسع ماتتكلموا
                        	*

----------


## حسن بدري

*نجوم المريخ يحتفلون بالفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*هوووووووووووى الحكام وينن
............................
ههههههه ... ممكن تكون فى مؤامرة يعنى؟ تهىء ...!
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*طيب نمشي استادنا نحتفل ...
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*جيبو لينا صور من الرد كسل لو فى زول هناك
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الحكم يطلق صافرته معلنا انتهاء المباراة بانتصار المريخ وعدم حضور الهلال
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*
*

----------


## حسن بدري

*مبروك الان توج المريخ رسميا ببطولة الدوري الممتاز الف مبروك
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*
*

----------


## علاء الدين حمزة

*جيبوا لينا صور من احتفال حماهير المريخ بالكاس من استاذ المريخ الان
                        	*

----------


## محمد عبده

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبداللطيف سويكت
					

يمين بالله دي اجواء تغيير كبير.لكن نحن مازومين وشعب ميت



كلام سليم زمان كانت الحكومة رافعة يدها من الرياضة ولما اتدخلت دخلت بي رعونة وتمييز واضح والكتلة الجماهيرية هنا كبيرة جدا وانتماءها بتعصب شديد  مع الازمات المزمنة في البلد التغيير حاصل حاصل
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد لله وننتظر اجتماع الجمعية
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*حرمان الاعلاميين من دخول استاد الخرطوم

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
منعت اللجنة المنظمة بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم وسائل الاعلام المختلفة (صحف ـ تلفزيون ـ اذاعة) من دخول استاد الخرطوم لتغطية مباراة الهلال والمريخ في ختام الممتاز بواسطة أمن الملاعب.
                        	*

----------

